
Ask HN: Searching for Functions via Type Signatures - theSage
I just came across an old paper discussing searching for functions via type signatures.
How prevalent is this kind of search perhaps in code search systems? Does anyone else know
more about this kind of work?<p><pre><code>    - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;theSage21&#x2F;sigsearch
    - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cs.cmu.edu&#x2F;~wing&#x2F;publications&#x2F;ZaremskiWing93.pdf</code></pre>
======
EvilTerran
There's Hoogle, for Haskell:
[https://hoogle.haskell.org/](https://hoogle.haskell.org/)

I don't know if it implements any techniques from that paper, but it does let
you search for definitions by type signature. Of note, it also does a pretty
good job of finding results with different-but-compatible types, which is very
valuable in a Haskell context given all the polymorphism.

